

What people are saying on Facebook about Google+. - kmavm
https://www.facebook.com/search.php?q=google%2B&init=quick&type=eposts

======
GrooveStomp
Maybe I'm missing something: I just see a bunch of people's profiles in a
search results listing. Do I need to actually have a Facebook account to see
what's relevant?

~~~
Khao
Yes you need to log in to be able to see anything else than profiles. I could
only see profile before I realized I wasn't logged in. Once logged in though,
the search for "Google+" was now showing anything related to Google+, it was
almost only status like "Go to google maps, Type directions from X to Y, Look
at step X, Laugh!" that people spammed.

